# Stocking my 20 Gallon Tank



## warhawkwade (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello, 

I was considering purchasing a 20 gallon tank and putting in 7 harlequin fish, 7 cardinal tetras, and 3 corydoras. Any suggestions? Tweaks? Comments?

Thanks,

Wade


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

You might try this site. Just enter your tank, filter, etc. and the species/number
of fish you want. It will tell you if they are compatable, if you're over stocked. AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------

